# Dust Collection in Tight Area



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

I want to upgrade my table saw (currently 110 V) to a 220 V cabinet model that likely will have a 4" hose connection on it. I do not have the luxury of a workshop right now, so am having to share it with a truck, car and tractor in a 3 car garage. I need recommendations on how to handle dust when I need 100% portability and minimum space.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Mark H


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

You really need to clean out this garage and make it into a shop. But, "For now" Use a shop vac man, it will give you decent dust collection until you clean the place up, and make it into a legit woodworking paradise.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Rock and a hard place there*

Normal size, vertically oriented, dust collectors require about 24" x 40" or so of floor space. The small units with the bag out the side, aren't as tall but still require a large footprint. http://www.pennstateind.com/store/DC3-1M.html
A wall hanger from Rockler will save floor space. http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21255&filter=dust%20collector
A remote unit with a long flex hose may be possible. 
If all else fails, and no matter what, on your new saw look for one with a enclosed blade shroud with a shop vac port, for maximum dust collection effectiveness. You can get by with just a shop vac if you collect it off the blade rather than from the entire cabinet. My Bosch 4000, a job site portable, has an effective blade shroud. 







(Top) The Bosch 4000 feels and acts much like a full-sized contractor saw.
(Bottom) Connect a standard shop-vac to the 2 1/4" dust port and virtually all under table dust is gone.

 bill


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

Locodcdude said:


> You really need to clean out this garage and make it into a shop. But, "For now" Use a shop vac man, it will give you decent dust collection until you clean the place up, and make it into a legit woodworking paradise.


I would love to do that, but we will not keep our vehicles and tractor outside due to the vehicle break-ins that seem to be common anymore. I do have plans to build a 30x30 shop, but it takes funding and I want to pay cash to build it, so it will take a while as opposed to financing it.

I do use a shop vac on my cheap saw, but I am expecting more dust with the new saw.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

I honestly can't wait until I build my own shop. Right now I'm in a shed that was previously modified by my father, so I don't have the luxury of setting up everything as I would have liked it, such as walls, space, and things of that nature. But I wasn't aware of your area being prone to car break ins, ect. Smart keeping your stuff in the garage.


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

Locodcdude said:


> I honestly can't wait until I build my own shop. Right now I'm in a shed that was previously modified by my father, so I don't have the luxury of setting up everything as I would have liked it, such as walls, space, and things of that nature. But I wasn't aware of your area being prone to car break ins, ect. Smart keeping your stuff in the garage.


 ahhh, i came from a 10'x10' shed! but i was rich.... i had 2 of them. got pics anywhere? just cause he set it up doesn't mean you can't change it up a bit.


----------



## aldociao (Mar 7, 2011)

I too have a small workshop area. Currently using a shop vac on the bandsaw. Would also like to use the vac on the table saw, which is used much less than the bandsaw. The table saw has an open base. Any suggestions on how to create an enclosed base and insert the vac hose close enough to the blade to collect the dust at that point? Thanks, Aldo


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

My suggestion would be to pick up a Delta 50-760 1.5HP dust collector, and rig a Thien separator to run under the impeller housing. That way the whole thing can simply roll around as one unit, and you won't jam up your filter in one afternoon like you would without a separator... I wrote a step by step HOWTO on the Thien forum a while back... Honestly, filter bags leave a bit to be desired. IF your budget can handle it, I would also upgrade to a Wynn 35A cartridge type filter, either the spun bond poly, or the nano fiber, both have excellent filtraton, the spun bond poly is washable... 

You can do the same thing with the much cheaper HF DC, but you will be on your own to design and fabricate a frame to allow you to move the impeller housing up and over a separator. Lots of guys do just that... I have been kind of lazy in that regard...

You will most likely want to actually set your separator up with 5" inlet and outlets, so that you can run the stock 5x4x4 wye that comes with the DC, and thus you can run a 4" line to both above, AND below the saw table. Overhead dust collection is as important, if not more important than below the table...

I am lucky I guess, in that I have a 2 car garage dedicated to being a shop. But that is because we have a 10 year old beater work car of a Saturn and keep nothing of value beyond oil bottles and anti freeze in it, and my truck simply won't fit in my suburban garage. (My garage / shop is 18' wide with 2 doors, the doors themselves are just at 8', and 7' tall. Minus trim and all that it's more like 7' 9" by 6' 9". The truck stands 6' 11.5" tall without the antenna. And I have yet to put the lift I want on it...


----------

